# Getting better, slowly



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

Just wanted to share my story. I had a major panic attack two years ago and tons of anxiety. I got major DP after that. Awful stuff... feeling like I'm not even in a room. Like a floating head talking to people. No feelings except fear and sadness.

But I marched on. Got a nice job. Went through the motions, day to day. Constantly made excuses for my forgetfulness, poor attention span.

Lately I've really made the push to get better. I realized it's going to take a lot of effort. I've changed a lot of things:

-Eating better. If you eat good, wholesome food (read, fresh fruits and veggies) you feel lighter and healthier. Makes you less depressed. Losing weight, if you need to, is always good too.
-Exercising. Getting in tune with your body is a big deal. It releases stress, makes you healthier, makes blood flow better, gets your brain-body connection going.
-Supplements. I'm a big fan of 5-HTP and Inositol. B-complex (sublingual) is nice too. Do not take 5-HTP if you take an Rx antidepressant. Taking these has really helped the void of negative thoughts that plagued me. Not 100% but really improved.
-Meditation. This one is the most amazing. Look on youtube for anxiety hypnosis videos. I didn't realize just how anxious I was until I knew what it was like to be relaxed, truly. When I was in a trance I'd do my best to remember thoughts, good and bad, that seem to be blocked from memory. It's much easier in this state. And it makes you feel more connected to your past.
-Friends: Get off the computer. Seriously. This thing is the worst for DP, only relying on your mind and not your body hardly. Find friends or family and talk to them. Join a club. Get a job. Get out and live, DP'd or not. Life is too short.

I'm not 100% better. About 20%-50% depending on the day. It's a long road as my DP was really severe.

But IF YOU DONT TRY you DONT GET. You reap what you sow. What have you done to recover today? It's your brain. Choose to get better.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Infinitevoid said:


> Just wanted to share my story. I had a major panic attack two years ago and tons of anxiety. I got major DP after that. Awful stuff... feeling like I'm not even in a room. Like a floating head talking to people. No feelings except fear and sadness.
> 
> But I marched on. Got a nice job. Went through the motions, day to day. Constantly made excuses for my forgetfulness, poor attention span.
> 
> ...


I like this. I can relate. I think what you're doing with meditation is what I'm doing with Neurofeedback. Our mind is in a KNOT and u dont even realize it till it starts unknotting itself.


----------



## Arianna (Mar 9, 2012)

newyork said:


> I like this. I can relate. I think what you're doing with meditation is what I'm doing with Neurofeedback. Our mind is in a KNOT and u dont even realize it till it starts unknotting itself.


Have you had any success with Neurofeedback? I tired it for 4 months and it didn't work for me.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

yup


----------

